# Trans-Asian Railway Unlocks Laos Borders



## CHamilton (Aug 7, 2012)

> By Ore Huiying
> 
> August 7, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 13, 2012)

"... Unlocks Laos Borders"?




Did they lose the key to the lock?


----------



## George Harris (Aug 17, 2012)

These grandiose schemes are always floating around. Money is the problem. Politics and terrain can also be problems blithly ignored in the graniose scheme stage. The distance is strange. First for what is a set of crayon lines on a world map, to call it to the nearest mile. Second, this number will get you around the world about 3 times, that is why I called in a set of lines, it has got to be more than a single line.


----------

